# $6000.00 options course for free



## grubram (20 September 2012)

just testing the water to see how much interest there is in a options course currently available in Australia and let you judge whether it is worth the outlay.
We will run through the complete process from start to finish eg 
finding trades
volatility requirements
assessing trades
indicators
timeframe to use
stoploss placement
profit targets
option strategy to use.
I had undertaken to sign up for this course at a discount price and sent deposit via credit card and they sent me the course after receiving the course I asked for the balance still outstanding and they tried to charge me for the full course cost,I emailed for a explanation and waited 2 days and decided to return the course material and had a real problem getting back my deposit,after that they didn't want to discount the courseand blacklisted my emails.
They now don't want me as a customer because I sent the course back and they told me that I had cost them $1000.00 by sending the course back.
I haven't signed any disclaimers but am happy to post here if there is enough interest.
I am going on 3 weeks holidays and if there is enough interest I will post a section of the course each week.


----------



## wayneL (20 September 2012)

Don't!

I'm pretty sure it will be a copyright infringement.


----------



## nulla nulla (20 September 2012)

And unethical.


----------



## Julia (20 September 2012)

grubram said:


> I haven't signed any disclaimers but am happy to post here if there is enough interest.
> I am going on 3 weeks holidays and if there is enough interest I will post a section of the course each week.






wayneL said:


> Don't!
> 
> I'm pretty sure it will be a copyright infringement.






nulla nulla said:


> And unethical.



What bad form on your part.
Also stupid on the basis of copyright as Wayne has pointed out.


----------



## skc (20 September 2012)

grubram said:


> I haven't signed any disclaimers but am happy to post here if there is enough interest.
> I am going on 3 weeks holidays and if there is enough interest I will post a section of the course each week.




There are many ways of dealing with this. Try your credit card company, expose the company's name here, write them a formal letter, contact ACCC etc etc. But FFS don't do something that clearly put yourself in the wrong!


----------



## grubram (4 October 2012)

You guys are right,how much can you say about BollBand bottom entries with high IV for 6k


----------

